# CM7 Notification Question



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Alrighty, dumb question for you guys... I just installed CM7 yesterday. Loving the rom so far, cept for one thing. Whenever I get a txt msg in, the damn phone chimes at me till I poke the status bar. How/where do I turn that off? It's driving me nuts (especially since I use DeskSMS and txt like a madman).


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Menu > Settings > Sounds

I believe there should be a setting in there for it. Haven't used CM7 in a while so I can't remember exactly what it is, but there should be a setting for a notification "reminder" that you can turn off.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen a bug in a few AOSP ROMs that auto-repeat your ringtone for as long as you have it set as the initial default. However, once you go in and change it (and even change it back to the default), it'll stop. I don't know if this is what you're experiencing or not, though.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I get this issue only when I use chomp messaging. But like the other guy said as soon as you change the default it will quit.

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmmm changed the default and its still doing it.....

Sent from my Tbolt


----------

